# Sticky Fingers



## Vol

....and not the Rolling Stones album from the Seventies.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/hired_hand_charged_with_stealing_selling_grain_NAA_Associated_Press/


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay

I can't stand a thief! If people would put the effort in to maintain a normal job as much as they do taking advantage of others they would live a very happy life!


----------



## ontario hay man

Ya people sure do like the easy way. What a tool to steal from his boss. Not that I encourage theft but if your going to do it steal it from joe blow not the guy that you see everyday. That pays your ass and that has your personal info. Duh. Man people are stupid.


----------



## ANewman

When I saw the title of this post my mouth immediately started to water. My wife and I eat at a barbeque place in Chattanooga, TN called Sticky Fingers. They've got some good smoked wings and ribs too.

I've wondered before how often grain thefts like this occur. A fella better know who is hauling his grain and have an accurate idea of what he has stored


----------



## swmnhay

In some countries if you are caught stealing they take a ax to your hand.Unlike here where some thieves get their hand slapped.


----------



## ontario hay man

Do they even get that anymore cy?


----------



## swmnhay

Was a guy got caught here stealing wagon load of beans parked on end of field.I don't think he got much out of the deal.About 10 yrs later a farmer hires him giving him a chance and guess what?He is in local elevator with a load of beans telling the manager it was his pay.Manager called the boss nope he stole them!!Needless to say he was out of a job then and no one would hire him .He ended up moveing.Good riddance.


----------



## ontario hay man

How stupid can they be. Take them to an elevator 50 miles away where they never heard of the boss. Lol people are retarded.


----------



## cornshucker

Maybe my reply better for boiler room but here goes.Biggest problem is Liberal laws and judges. Punishment should be swift, harsh and severe. This example would deter thieves. In this guys case he should be in prison and have to work a job 12 hours a day 7 days a week until the debt is paid plus his room and board at the prison should also be paid out of his work earnings until it is all paid back if it takes 25 years so be it. Set a good example for the next would be thief.


----------



## JD3430

swmnhay said:


> In some countries if you are caught stealing they take a ax to your hand.Unlike here where some thieves get their hand slapped.


So what should we do about the US Government?


----------



## swmnhay

JD3430 said:


> So what should we do about the US Government?


Get the ax out!!!


----------



## Grateful11

When some wheels weights were stolen here I just our dog had been loose because I pity the fool that tangles with him. I've seen him kill a big ground hog with about one bite to the neck. He's a great dog and the smartest one we've ever had but if he doesn't like you you better beware.

On the wheel weights we were shocked at the time the Deputy spent trying to find them. He actually called about a month ago and thought he had found them painted black. He told to scratch and see if there was any yellow paint underneath and he said no do I knew they were not ours. He told he checked about 6 scrap yards and several places known to deal in such stuff. Nothing like a Deputy that also works a farm with his family.


----------



## slowzuki

swmnhay said:


> In some countries if you are caught stealing they take a ax to your hand.Unlike here where some thieves get their hand slapped.


There's a big group of folks trying to bring those laws to the US but most of the folks on here don't seem to favourable to that.



cornshucker said:


> Biggest problem is Liberal laws and judges. Punishment should be swift, harsh and severe. This example would deter thieves. Set a good example for the next would be thief.


Doesn't work. You're assuming thieves are making rational decisions about this. People will rob armed drug dealers and armed home owners where the consequence is likely getting your face blown off but they still do it. Its like trying to stop teenagers from doing stupid stuff, never gonna happen.


----------



## somedevildawg

Slowsuki you are quick to throw the towel in......when you see a cup of water, do you see a half full glass or a half empty glass? Thieves make very rational decisions, drug addicts make irrational decisions. Now one could say that drugs are the reason for theft, but I don't buy that argument, Not in all cases.....I would be willing to bet that we would live in a much different society if we had less liberal laws and judges....it's a shame that we allow this type of stuff to go on with no real retribution. If caught stealing, they should be made to work at a reduced pay scale for the state until they pay for their incarceration and pay restitution to the victim......some would never get out....fine by me. Food should be minimal, and entertainment scarce, they should do hard time.

Instead, we go the other way, let them have weight rooms, entertainment, conjugal visits, the list goes on and on. Now that's in prison.....outside the walls....take a look at the streets, full of drug addicts ( we wouldn't want Doug the drug addict to have to go get himself killed while buying, so we'll supply it for him). Do ya think its better to give them needles and morphine and just throw in the towel.....that's the lib way of thinking. I personally think it's better to lock their ass up and make life tough. But then again, the only way they're even breathing air today is because their mom was allowed to have babies with the taxpayers money....once again liberal ideals.......get away from the liberalism, you'll have less of em to deal with in the future. If they are charged and convicted of two or more felonys, cut the tubes and stop the cycle.....eventually it will work itself out.....


----------



## JD3430

I think DC, its liberals and lobbyists (Obama promised to get rid of lobbyists, rmember?) is becoming more and more isolated from the country as it sucks in more and more tax payer money and distributes it to select groups.

I cant wait for our day when DC is cleaned up and once again becomes a government "by the people and for the people"


----------



## ontario hay man

I totally agree with you dawg the problem is we had to many generations of losers reproducing losers. Now we are so overcrowded with losers the prison system would never hold a quarter of them.


----------



## slowzuki

I see a cup half full if that matters. Thieves do not make rational decisions or they wouldn't be stealing. We just got done talking about how much work they will put into stealing stuff for a little reward.

I know people like the conservative argument that people locked up won't hurt the public but you got to let them out someday and do you want someone that has no skills and is angry or someone who has some hope of integrating? What kind of work do you want inmates doing? They already make things or do laundry etc for something like 5 cents an hour here. My understanding of the entertainment is they try to prevent them from fighting. I've never heard of anyone liking their stay in jail and wanting to return. They are usually quite determined to never go back once released.

Outside liberals believe in harm reduction, its not giving morphine but methadone and clean needles are because they are getting high anyways, treating a bunch of people infected with HIV and hep C from sharing needles costs a metric buttload more than a 10 cent needle a day.

Locking people up takes a huge amount of tax payers money, I can't remember the numbers but its something like 40,000$ per year even with our double bunking ie jammed into the prisons.

Anyone being allowed to have babies without the gov interfering is a pretty libertarian idea, not so much liberal or conservative. Most conservatives I've talked to get all pissed about the government funding birth control for poor people saying its government waste.



somedevildawg said:


> Slowsuki you are quick to throw the towel in......when you see a cup of water, do you see a half full glass or a half empty glass? Thieves make very rational decisions, drug addicts make irrational decisions. Now one could say that drugs are the reason for theft, but I don't buy that argument, Not in all cases.....I would be willing to bet that we would live in a much different society if we had less liberal laws and judges....it's a shame that we allow this type of stuff to go on with no real retribution. If caught stealing, they should be made to work at a reduced pay scale for the state until they pay for their incarceration and pay restitution to the victim......some would never get out....fine by me. Food should be minimal, and entertainment scarce, they should do hard time.
> 
> Instead, we go the other way, let them have weight rooms, entertainment, conjugal visits, the list goes on and on. Now that's in prison.....outside the walls....take a look at the streets, full of drug addicts ( we wouldn't want Doug the drug addict to have to go get himself killed while buying, so we'll supply it for him). Do ya think its better to give them needles and morphine and just throw in the towel.....that's the lib way of thinking. I personally think it's better to lock their ass up and make life tough. But then again, the only way they're even breathing air today is because their mom was allowed to have babies with the taxpayers money....once again liberal ideals.......get away from the liberalism, you'll have less of em to deal with in the future. If they are charged and convicted of two or more felonys, cut the tubes and stop the cycle.....eventually it will work itself out.....


----------



## JD3430

slowzuki said:


> I see a cup half full if that matters. Thieves do not make rational decisions or they wouldn't be stealing. We just got done talking about how much work they will put into stealing stuff for a little reward.
> 
> I know people like the conservative argument that people locked up won't hurt the public but you got to let them out someday and do you want someone that has no skills and is angry or someone who has some hope of integrating? What kind of work do you want inmates doing? They already make things or do laundry etc for something like 5 cents an hour here. My understanding of the entertainment is they try to prevent them from fighting.* I've never heard of anyone liking their stay in jail and wanting to return. They are usually quite determined to never go back once released.*
> 
> Outside liberals believe in harm reduction, its not giving morphine but methadone and clean needles are because they are getting high anyways, treating a bunch of people infected with HIV and hep C from sharing needles costs a metric buttload more than a 10 cent needle a day.
> 
> Locking people up takes a huge amount of tax payers money, I can't remember the numbers but its something like 40,000$ per year even with our double bunking ie jammed into the prisons.
> 
> Anyone being allowed to have babies without the gov interfering is a pretty libertarian idea, not so much liberal or conservative. Most conservatives I've talked to get all pissed about the government funding birth control for poor people saying its government waste.


Thats almost laughable. In America, they look at jail as an alternative lifestyle. Its so "sissified" that its probably nicer in jail than going back to the horrible liberal-democrat run city ghettos most of them came from.


----------



## RockmartGA

Grateful11 said:


> On the wheel weights we were shocked at the time the Deputy spent trying to find them. Nothing like a Deputy that also works a farm with his family.


You're lucky to get that type of response. Most police departments are too busy sitting out on the side of the highway trying to write speeding tickets than to actually do investigative police work.

I've had my shop burglarized on a couple of occasions. Both times, the cops came, looked around, and told me the police report would be ready in a few days. No fingerprints were taken, which I thought was strange given the dollar value of the stolen items that would make it a felony.

But the worst are the copper thieves. I've got a commercial building I lease out and thieves have stolen the copper freon lines off the a/c units on two occasions. Basically, they get about $5 worth of copper and I get a $500 repair bill.


----------



## Vol

RockmartGA said:


> You're lucky to get that type of response. Most police departments are too busy sitting out on the side of the highway trying to write speeding tickets than to actually do investigative police work.
> 
> I've had my shop burglarized on a couple of occasions. Both times, the cops came, looked around, and told me the police report would be ready in a few days. No fingerprints were taken, which I thought was strange given the dollar value of the stolen items that would make it a felony.
> 
> But the worst are the copper thieves. I've got a commercial building I lease out and thieves have stolen the copper freon lines off the a/c units on two occasions. Basically, they get about $5 worth of copper and I get a $500 repair bill.


I feel your pain Rockmart....our local police are very much the same....and copper seems to be a choice of many here too....the thieves here have destroyed our hvac units also and ripped wiring out of buildings.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ontario hay man

Dont you mean to busy eating donuts lol


----------



## Tim/South

I was at my friends house last night. He has the heating/AC guy there. They were discussing the options of pouring more money into the unit or replacing it.

The guy was from the city. I asked him what they would do with the old unit if it was replaced? He said, "Scrap it". I asked him if I could buy it, that we were planning a "crack shoot". He looked puzzled and asked what a "crack shoot" was.

I told him that every so often we got together and set out an old AC unit next to the pasture. We hid and took turns shooting crack heads when they stopped to steal the unit.

The guy thought I was serious. He kept trying to make a comment but just stood there dumbfounded. Then my friend and his wife busted out laughing and told him I was pulling his leg.

Prison was designed to be punishment. Hard work teaches good working habits. Get up, go to work on the prison grounds, eat lunch, work, eat supper then go to bed. Too tired to fight.

The idea of prison being to rehabilitate came from California. It was a nobel idea. Did not work in California and has not worked anywhere else the diseased concept spread.

Back in the old days inmates did not want to go back. Now they reenlist to hone some illegal skill or learn some new ones.

I can remember prison farms. The inmates grew and canned their own food. They cut fire wood. Work or go hungry and cold.

They came out with self discipline and a work ethic.

That is rehabilitation.


----------



## somedevildawg

Well put Tim, the idea that they will be rehabilitated is, in most cases, a fallacy. I'm not sure where the stats are but I can assure you, most are cool with prison life, they've become institutionalized......blame it on their upbringing, blame it on no daddy, a crack head mother, blame it on whatever you want....poor (rational) decisions landed them behind bars and sadly, they have found a home and family there.

Slowsuki, I'm not a member of the T party, I am a republican, one of the reasons I don't care for the ideals of the T party 100% is the abortion issue.....in my view it causes a lot of grief and bickering within both parties.....it's a religious decision that should be made with the family, not someone who thinks that you shouldn't have an abortion because they don't think it's right.....I thnk we ought to line em up and abort every damn one of em if that's what they choose.....perhaps we can stop the cycle.....I see no other way it can repeal itself other than Devine intervention......and yes I'm willing to pay for it.....money well spent IMO 
So yes you are right, in some ways I'm very conservative....however the abortion issue is better left to the family and their God, I personally don't give a damn what they do with their children.....if they don't care about themselves, why should I care?

You are mistaken however in your belief that the criminal element in our society is going to be rehabilitated.....the numbers are staggering on how many return to prison in America.....but what the hell, I'm sure it's our fault because we didn't hire them, didn't school em, didn't provide enough nutrition, something happened.....couldn't possibly be just poor decisions, never.....


----------



## ontario hay man

Well said tim and dawg. The sad thing is the people that read our posts already know all this. How do we get it out to the hoards of morons lol. I have tried to help buddies get on the right path and they just dont learn. I have lent buddies money or gave them work or a place to crash for a bit or some food. 2 appreciates it and the rest just go and f up again. I know im going to sound liberal but so many people are beyond hope. What do you do with them?


----------



## JD3430

I dont believe taxpayers should fund abortions other than rape or incest.. You want an abortion? fine. YOU PAY FOR THE DAMN THING thru a private doctor!!!!!

If you cant afford it, then you have to pay it off or work in public service to pay it off.

Tired of paying for abortions for idiots that cant keep their legs shut.

I dont believe in abortion and think the govt oughta stay the hell out of the abortion business.


----------



## ontario hay man

They would be better off tying tubes.


----------



## Tim/South

The state and federal government did not get anyone pregnant. Most of the time is was a conscious decision between consenting parties.

It is not the job of government or tax payers to fund the raising of children because they were an oops.

Get people hungry and they will go to work. That work may be stealing and the consequences of that decision should be adequate.


----------



## JD3430

I don't believe in abortion and don't think those who also don't believe in it should fund abortion after abortion for stupid people who can't stop having unprotected sex.


----------



## somedevildawg

JD3430 said:


> I dont believe taxpayers should fund abortions other than rape or incest.. You want an abortion? fine. YOU PAY FOR THE DAMN THING thru a private doctor!!!!!
> If you cant afford it, then you have to pay it off or work in public service to pay it off.
> Tired of paying for abortions for idiots that cant keep their legs shut.
> I dont believe in abortion and think the govt oughta stay the hell out of the abortion business.


I don't like it anymore than the next guy, but we have to do something to break the cycle....not sure what other (realistic) alternative there is.....


----------



## somedevildawg

JD3430 said:


> I don't believe in abortion and don't think those who also don't believe in it should fund abortion after abortion for stupid people who can't stop having unprotected sex.


But what are the alternatives JD....I tell you what they are, have the kid and we'll support it the rest of its natural life, be it in prison or otherwise. I'd much rather spend $500 now than 500k ++++ over the next 50. + - years.....just not prudent, from a conservative view, to do otherwise, unless you bring religious convictions in to the picture, at which time things become muddy and nasty and infighting occurs, which is part of the problem of why the conservative movement can't make it over the hill, it gets highjacked by those that have deep religious convictions, albeit extreme, the talking heads on any TV news in America picks up on the radical, extreme far right...


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay

I had to take a politics class this last semester in college and one thing my teacher said absolutely astounded me!! He said that on average it costs around 150k a year per inmate because of all the rights and violations they have to watch for when caring for the inmates he also said that most prison living conditions to date were better than the average free Americans living conditions. I really enjoyed the class because the instructor was to the point and didn't bullshit like most political instructors now. He was a retired Marine who served in Vietnam and probably the best instructor I had over my 4 years of college!!


----------



## JD3430

somedevildawg said:


> I don't like it anymore than the next guy, but we have to do something to break the cycle....not sure what other (realistic) alternative there is.....


Make the dumbass pay for her own abortion, not the taxpayer, or put baby up for adoption. 
Look, if someone wants an abortion, they'll get one. If you say they're $500, then they should pay the $500, not the taxpayer. Some of us taxpayers believe abortion is murder and a sin. We don't want our money paying for it. 
Part of the problem with the lib mentality is "someone else should pay for what I want". 
Make THEM pay for it. 
These deadbeat loser dads aren't immune either. You father a child, you pay to support it. Not me, nope.. the DAD should pay for it. If he won't pay, round him up and make him work picking up trash, mowing lawns whatever for public property and work it off.
I'm not saying it will be easy, but obviously what were doing now doesnt work and were destroying our society with liberal hand outs and political correctness.


----------



## ontario hay man

Heres a few words to stop the bs. Bring back the death penalty everywhere. Anybody convicted of murder or gets life in prison then zap em.


----------



## somedevildawg

JD3430 said:


> Make the dumbass pay for her own abortion, not the taxpayer, or put baby up for adoption.
> Look, if someone wants an abortion, they'll get one. If you say they're $500, then they should pay the $500, not the taxpayer. Some of us taxpayers believe abortion is murder and a sin. We don't want our money paying for it.
> Part of the problem with the lib mentality is "someone else should pay for what I want".
> Make THEM pay for it.
> These deadbeat loser dads aren't immune either. You father a child, you pay to support it. Not me, nope.. the DAD should pay for it. If he won't pay, round him up and make him work picking up trash, mowing lawns whatever for public property and work it off.
> I'm not saying it will be easy, but obviously what were doing now doesnt work and were destroying our society with liberal hand outs and political correctness.


JD, how are they going to pay for it? They don't have a job, don't want a job, and we're gonna pay more money for the mother (if that's their correct name) as well as the child.....so tell me, what's different than paying now or paying 1000 times more later? Just seems irrational to me, couldn't run a business like that.....ideally I would love to see this cycle end on its own, but left to their own devices, they proliferate unchecked and you and I pay for it immeasurably......Should have big neon signs "abortions performed here", better than free cell phones, which they Should pay for, or food that they should pay for, or housing that they should pay for, or medical services that they should pay for, or school lunches that they should pay for, or ....you get the picture, I'd love em to pay for it....but they ain't......

I didn't mean to get a sticky fingers thread started about crime and leading up to abortions, but it's very easy to see that it's a sticking point within the republican and democrats parties, I don't think anyone thinks there is anything good about abortions, in a perfect world we wouldn't have to worry about such crap.....just shows you what a screwed up world we live in....but it IS the world we live in.....abortion is a decision that should be made with family and ones faith. If its just rape and incest, what about the people that are given a choice between mother and child.....which one do you choose.....who do you murder? 
Or do you believe the talking heads that I heard saying "that is never the case" .....bullshit, you've heard it, I've heard it before and you know there are cases like that.....who do you murder? Or the family that has a baby in the womb but learns the baby is going to have some sort of in curable, debilitating disease.....are they allowed to murder the baby? Or should we show no mercy and they have the child and it suffers through life and they suffer theough life and it passes away at a early age? Or what about the couple that just found out that the wife was pregnant after just having a couple of babies and realize they are not going to be able to financially support another child, make them have it and then we'll have another on welfare? Once again, these are clearly not rape or incest, but people can make their own decisions as to whether they need to have a pregnancy terminated....or as the far right like to call it MURDER.....I don't like paying for it anymore than the next.....I just think sometimes we have to be realists......this will be my last post about abortions, murder and the far right, in most cases religious nut jobs that have no place telling me or anyone else how to live their life......

Almost got into a fist fight about this not long ago, he deserved it and if he hadn't shut up his preaching, I woulda yanked his ass over the counter, as it was I did business elsewhere...to the tune of 26k......... I apologize if I offend anyone....


----------



## Mike120

somedevildawg said:


> Slowsuki you are quick to throw the towel in......when you see a cup of water, do you see a half full glass or a half empty glass? Thieves make very rational decisions, drug addicts make irrational decisions. Now one could say that drugs are the reason for theft, but I don't buy that argument, Not in all cases.....I would be willing to bet that we would live in a much different society if we had less liberal laws and judges....it's a shame that we allow this type of stuff to go on with no real retribution. If caught stealing, they should be made to work at a reduced pay scale for the state until they pay for their incarceration and pay restitution to the victim......some would never get out....fine by me. Food should be minimal, and entertainment scarce, they should do hard time.
> 
> Instead, we go the other way, let them have weight rooms, entertainment, conjugal visits, the list goes on and on. Now that's in prison.....outside the walls....take a look at the streets, full of drug addicts ( we wouldn't want Doug the drug addict to have to go get himself killed while buying, so we'll supply it for him). Do ya think its better to give them needles and morphine and just throw in the towel.....that's the lib way of thinking. I personally think it's better to lock their ass up and make life tough. But then again, the only way they're even breathing air today is because their mom was allowed to have babies with the taxpayers money....once again liberal ideals.......get away from the liberalism, you'll have less of em to deal with in the future. If they are charged and convicted of two or more felonys, cut the tubes and stop the cycle.....eventually it will work itself out.....


Having lived and worked internationally for much of my life, I can assure you that the prisons, at least in the Middle and Far East, are generally not pleasant places to be and, most often, justice is pretty swift. Most of the places we've lived in the Middle East we never bothered to lock our house/car doors. Typically most crime was usually committed by a TCN....A Third Country National brought in to work from India, Pakistan, Bangladesh, etc.....not by the locals. It's still pretty much that way, except now you have to worry about the crazy Jihadies, who the locals hate as well. They won't steal though, they'll just kill you, but they usually go after the locals first. Contrary to what the US media tells you, the Jihadies hate moderate Muslims much more than Westerners or Jews.

In the '70's, the first time we lived in Bahrain, they had a murder...the first in over 5 years. It happened on Thursday and they caught him about 3 hours later. On Friday he sat in jail/prayed, Saturday AM he went to trial, Saturday PM he appealed his sentence, and Sunday they executed him. He was lucky. They had a prison island that very few people survived.....most died, just slower. It didn't cost the government much to run either. However, there wasn't any place in that country where I, my wife and son, were worried about going at any time of day or night. It was the same way the other times we've lived there, most recently in the early '2000's. We've also lived/worked/visited most of the countries in the Middle East and Far East at one time or another with the same experiences. We really only worry about crime here in the States.....

Right now, I'm running a field development in Northern Iraq. I have security and the most dangerous thing I do is get in a car. My driver is trained in offensive/defensive driving. There is very little crime, but the traffic fatality numbers are huge. Jail there, is not some place you want to go. For the most part, all of the countries out there have cut back on amputations. Saudi still lops off heads occasionally, and you still have a public flogging now and then, but the jails are bad enough to deter crime and, more than anything else, what few crimes that are committed are certainly NOT sensationalized by the media and the family of a criminal is shunned. Here, the media puts them on TV to either profess the criminal's innocence (he was trapped by the police) or to justify his behavior (society made him do it). We've got a cultural problem here driven by a VERY liberal media.....I actually enjoy TV when I'm not in the States.


----------



## JD3430

No offense taken and I want no trouble. 
Your question "how would they pay for an abortion"? 
They would work, if they can't work, they should pay it off through docking of their pay by the IRS.
I don't want anyone to think I am forcing my views on anyone else. I just don't want MY tax money paying for loose women and irresponsible sperm donators bailing them out.


----------



## swmnhay

Sheriff Joe should be put in charge of the prison system!!!


----------



## somedevildawg

Jd we can agree to disagree, but I think you see the problem.....it's a sticking point, even for people of very similar mindsets......better left alone, the chasm is deep


----------



## somedevildawg

That's interesting mike, my neighbor told me they drive horrendously.....to the point of being quite humorous, or so he said.


----------



## JD3430

Chasm may be deep, but why wasn't it such a big problem 50 years ago in the US?
Answer: because we had morals, we were more religious and we believed it was shameful to have out of wedlock births. We also didnt supply abortions like they were free blocks of cheese. Men and women were SHAMED for being single parents. Now it's glamorized and "everything is great" is now the PC mentality. 
The breakdown of the family and hollywood glamorization of the single parent lifestyle and the government handouts for single parents, birth control and free abortions have ruined our family structure. 
Nobody can argue that.

BTW: I'm not a religious nut job, but I do believe the teachings of the bible are far superior to that of our current liberal govt and Hollywood. They are moral decay at its finest.


----------



## somedevildawg

Couldn't agree more JD.....that's the reason it's better left alone and out of politics. Btw I never meant to make you feel as tho I was calling you a religious nut job, if I thought you were, I woulda called you on it, Never meant to insinuate that. But, before you call it murder, think long and hard about that statement.......


----------



## JD3430

somedevildawg said:


> Couldn't agree more JD.....that's the reason it's better left alone and out of politics. Btw I never meant to make you feel as tho I was calling you a religious nut job, if I thought you were, I woulda called you on it, Never meant to insinuate that. But, before you call it murder, think long and hard about that statement.......


I would call LATE TERM abortion (which barrack Obama supports) murder.
When you have a fully formed human being that could survive outside the womb killed by an abortion doctor, yes, that's murder. 
My daughter was born at 29 weeks (which falls in late term time frame). Couldn't imagine murdering any baby at that stage of life. I saw her being born. She came out just like a full term baby but smaller. How could anyone even think about killing a baby like that?

I also want you to know I mean no disrespect or to insinuate you support murder or that you thought I was a religious nut job.


----------



## Tim/South

somedevildawg said:


> I never meant to make you feel as tho I was calling you a religious nut job, if I thought you were, I woulda called you on it,


Hey now&#8230;.. I am admittedly a religious nut job. Always figured it best to acquire executrices early in life so when you got old they would not think you had gone nuts. Just, "He has always been that way". 

About religion&#8230;.While I do believe in the Bible and a literal interpretation, that does not mean I have a yellow streak painted down my back.


----------



## somedevildawg

For the record....my classification of such would be standing outside of clinics holding up the signs, resorting to bloodshed on a doctor, putting bombs outside clinics, lining up and disrupting a funeral service, etc......those people are religious nut jobs.....throw in a whole lot of preachers and priests in the mix as well....there's enough to go around......makes me sick that they are even remotely ideologically close to me.....


----------



## Vol

Tim/South said:


> Hey now&#8230;.. I am admittedly a religious nut job. Always figured it best to acquire executrices early in life so when you got old they would not think you had gone nuts. Just, "He has always been that way".
> 
> About religion&#8230;.While I do believe in the Bible and a literal interpretation, that does not mean I have a yellow streak painted down my back.


No, there were many, many warriors in biblical times....and they served God the Father. Alot of folks think that you have to be a wimp to be a God fearing Christian...but nothing could be further from the truth. He created some of us to be more "bold" shall I say, than others. That's just how it works. For me personally, abortion is wrong. I have my reasons which are personal...but if I had the opportunity of trying to convince someone not to have a abortion, I would do everything I could to try to convince the person not to have one. JMO...nothing more.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> I had to take a politics class this last semester in college and one thing my teacher said absolutely astounded me!! He said that on average it costs around 150k a year per inmate because of all the rights and violations they have to watch for when caring for the inmates he also said that most prison living conditions to date were better than the average free Americans living conditions. I really enjoyed the class because the instructor was to the point and didn't bullshit like most political instructors now. He was a retired Marine who served in Vietnam and probably the best instructor I had over my 4 years of college!!


My high school gov teacher Eugene the marine, 20 years in the marines then taught high school, was also the wrestling coach, nobody and I mean nobody f*cked with Eugene. He could tie you into a pretzel if he felt like it. Was also a conservative.


----------



## Mike120

somedevildawg said:


> That's interesting mike, my neighbor told me they drive horrendously.....to the point of being quite humorous, or so he said.


Yes, I don't believe they ever ratified the 1949 Geneva Convention on Road Traffic, so the concept of bidirectional traffic keeping to one side or the other is merely an interesting idea to them. You can actually fit 4-5 cars on a two-lane road at the same time...if you use the shoulders. Problems occur when the shoulder suddenly becomes a cliff, traffic coming the other way is using some or all of the road, or the road goes into an unexpected hairpin curve....usually combined with a cliff. Having dual highways allows as much as 8-10 cars (or more if they use the median) on the road at the same time. The same problems occur but with much more spectacular results. Speed limits are posted, but only as a suggestion. It's alright to exceed them if you are passing another car, and the direction the other car is going is not a consideration.


----------



## mlappin

Mike120 said:


> Yes, I don't believe they ever ratified the 1949 Geneva Convention on Road Traffic, so the concept of bidirectional traffic keeping to one side or the other is merely an interesting idea to them. You can actually fit 4-5 cars on a two-lane road at the same time...if you use the shoulders. Problems occur when the shoulder suddenly becomes a cliff, traffic coming the other way is using some or all of the road, or the road goes into an unexpected hairpin curve....usually combined with a cliff. Having dual highways allows as much as 8-10 cars (or more if they use the median) on the road at the same time. The same problems occur but with much more spectacular results. Speed limits are posted, but only as a suggestion. It's alright to exceed them if you are passing another car, and the direction the other car is going is not a consideration.


I think you've somewhat described chicago rush hour traffic minus the cliffs.


----------

